# Stocking a 125G



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Im planning to purchase a 125G tank, but before that id want to know what id be able to stock in it comfortably and what'd be pushing it. The only fish i know id want in the 125 is a Texas atm. What would be suitable tankmates for them? Thanks.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i am not sure but a good choice is always a JD......... they r cool i like fm's but i am not sure if FM's would o well with a texas i am not sure about their agression


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a pair of JDS in a 90G so id probably want to go something different in a 125. FM's are def not as aggressive as texas's. Im thinking of maybe 1 or 2 of the bigger CA's with maybe a few cons as ditchers?


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

um conz r very agressive especially towards eachother............ umm what about like a jaguar cichlid that is the second most agressive fish in the world


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Ok, if Jack Dempseys are out...here are a few options. I'd choose about 4 fish. Only choose 3 if you go with 2 pairs.

---Green Terror
---Salvini
---Gold Jack Dempsey (this is a new color strain)
---1 pair of firemouths 
---1 pair of convicts 
---1 pair of Jewel cichlids
---V. Synspilum
---Red Devil / Midas

Personally I'd go with: Texas, Green Terror, Salvini, 1 Firemouth pair.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Jaguar cichlids are not the "2nd most aggressive fish in the world." They get very large, and can back up what aggression they have. But there are quite a few species that are more belligerent.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a 125g and it seems to me 2 large fish 2 medium and then 2 small fish (or something on this lines) are enough for this size tank especially when the fish are all full grown. I have a Midas, Jaguar, Firemouth, Salvini and 2 Convicts. All but the Jag are pretty much full size now. I would say everyone is comfortable, any more fish might be too much. Texas are very aggressive, very. They attack relentlessly, so keep an eye out and be ready to pull out any fish it is attacking. 
here what I would do:
Texas (blues and greens)
Midas/Red Devil (reds and oranges)
Salvini (yellows and reds)
6 Giant Danios (lots of action)
I think these color combinations would look good together. I'm sure what ever you decide you'll have fun. There is so much you can do with a 125. Congrats on the new tank.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions  I like the texas, RD, sal combo. Would it be alright if i switch the rd for maybe a jag? I have a RD atm, hes pretty mellow but then again he's only 7 inches right now. Only chases the danios around the tank, leaves my sal and fm alone. But im sure things might change as he keeps growing. What if i want a flowerhorn, what would work with that in this size tank?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure the Jag would work too. I have a female and she is very mellow/tolerant towards other fish. She will stand her ground but is very tolerant of the FM and Sal. 
As fas as the Flowerhorn.....I haven't had any luck with keeping them tank mates. Mine have just beat up everything, both are males. I know others have had luck keeping them with tank mates but not me :x .
The RD at 7" should be at the height of his aggression level or close to it. I don't think the FM or Sal pose a threat to the RD that's why he leaves the alone and the Danios probably get chaised because the are always moving. :fish: They are smaller and faster and alot of effort to catch for the RD. I have some Silver Dollars in with my Green Terror, them make a nice school of action fish too, being you already have Danios.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

Should i be aiming for all males, females or is a mix fine? so atm im thinking jag, texas, gt and 2 cons. is that pushing it?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

All males might be alot of aggression. My Midas is male, Jag female, Sal female, FM male(who knows his place), 2 Cons both female. 
You might want to pick one fish (like the Texas) as a male then the rest female. The female Convicts have more color than males. Also females are smaller generally.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

males are more territorial and aggressive generally, but females can pair themselves off and lay eggs, causing spawning aggression (even though the eggs never get fertilized).


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have the fish in my signature in my 125g. I posted a similar thread to your and was told that a smaller parachromis would give me a better chance long term. Thus my "yellow heads". AlthoughI have heard they are suposedly very aggresive when mature but I was told that Mota's, Freddie's, Loisellie's area safer bet long term due to their slightly smaller size and possibly more tollerant nature.

I may have to remove the snook some day if it ends up being a male and outgrows the tank and two of the FM's have paired and are not real tolerant of the third wheel but there is room to run and no damage i done. In the long run I may have to remove the third though. If I remove the snook and the odd FM I will probably try a pair of cons.

Know however that everything is still in the 3-6 in range and I plan to end up with one each of the Parachromis and Texas. I'm shooting for a total of 5-6 fish long term.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll def be aiming for a male texas, other then venting is there a way to tell the males and females apart? i've noticed some have black bars on the middle to tail half while some do not, and some have a black belly? Stocking tanks gives me headaches! so many diff types of fish you want to own but such limited space haha. So after all the suggestions i think id be going with Male Texas, Female Jag or a mota female if im able to find one in my area. 1 female sal and a con. and a female nic?


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Female tex are supposed to have a black blotch in the dorsal fin I believe. I have two one is a third the size of the other so I assume it is a female but I have not noticed any black blotches so to speak.

The bars and black belly are situational depending on breeding dress and behavior.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I just found out my Escondido is a male! I thought because it had a dark blotch on it's dorsal fin it was female too. Mine just vented and nope it's a male. The dark blotch would come and go. Sometime it would be there plain as day and then other times no trace of it. I don't know if this is what the males will do sometimes. I agree with the bars and the dark belly these are breeding colors. If their heads turn white that means they are mad.


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

lil mama said:


> I just found out my Escondido is a male! I thought because it had a dark blotch on it's dorsal fin it was female too. Mine just vented and nope it's a male. The dark blotch would come and go. Sometime it would be there plain as day and then other times no trace of it. I don't know if this is what the males will do sometimes. I agree with the bars and the dark belly these are breeding colors. If their heads turn white that means they are mad.


Interesting, so i guess there isnt any way to tell just by looking at it with the naked eye, unless you vent it.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Well gage told me he had a feeling mine was a male because he had a high body. But to be sure you have to wait until they vent I guess. My daughter has promptly renamed the fish. Isis is now Nigel. :lol:


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

lil mama said:


> Well gage told me he had a feeling mine was a male because he had a high body. But to be sure you have to wait until they vent I guess. My daughter has promptly renamed the fish. Isis is now Nigel. :lol:


lol Isis was a nice name. Either way male or female, you still have anice escondido. i have a small texas, its only like hmm...i think 3inches or 3 1/2 at max.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks sjwrx. Ya I liked the name Isis, I thought it really fit the fish being how blue it is. He was only 1" when I got him. He grew pretty slow (another reason I thought it was a female) and he paired up with 2 male Cons on 2 different occasions. I removed both the male Cons because I was afraid they would breed. :roll: Then when I put him in the 125 he was swimming side by side with my big male Midas. He fought with the female Salvini really bad (she did pick on him first), couple all that with the dark blotch on the dorsal fin I thought for sure it was a female. Those fish just love to keep you guessing!


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

How big is he now??


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

He's about 5" maybe 5 1/2". He has a really thick body. Man is he fast!


----------

